# WW2 puget sound naval yard bicycle update



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2020)

I’d thought I’d post this update on my service used schwinn... a 1940 dx. It is rusty and took a while to remove the seat post without damaging the naval yellow paint. It was almost fused to the frame months of soaking and moving to free it up... I put blackout nd and schwinn hubs back on correct drop centers along with the correct 40 springer fender..  schwinn tires not correct but works for now...no badge never came with one..  still needs a few things. now plan on blending and matching patina  or not what do you think?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks it’s a challenge..


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 4, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks  it been fun..


----------



## Ricollector (Apr 4, 2020)

Good Morning, 
Really nice bicycle. It is going to look great. I can’t wait to see it finished. What is the bracket mounted to the stem? That has really peaked my interest. I am going to have to find one or make one.
Thank you and be safe,
Ric


----------



## blackcat (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello;
It's still a beautiful piece that is part of a page in your history and that deserves to be saved!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you..you know it is interesting .. I don’t really know what it’s used for.. there’s a hole on the side.. I’m thinking that’s for a lock or to secure something.in place. A square hole might be for something to slide into it. a wire box or tool box perhaps? Definitely need some reasearch from early photos..


Ricollector said:


> Good Morning,
> Really nice bicycle. It is going to look great. I can’t wait to see it finished. What is the bracket mounted to the stem? That has really peaked my interest. I am going to have to find one or make one.
> Thank you and be safe,
> Ric


----------



## Mercian (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi 



redline1968 said:


> Thank you..you know it is interesting .. I don’t really know what it’s used for.. there’s a hole on the side.. I’m thinking that’s for a lock or to secure something.in place. A square hole might be for something to slide into it. a wire box or tool box perhaps? Definitely need some reasearch from early photos..




Only an idea, but I think it's a lock out.

There is a chain attached to a wall, or the bike rack, and the free end link goes in the slot on the fitment. A lock goes through the hole and through the chain link to keep the bike in place.

Because these bikes are not personal items, if you need one, you go to the counter, sign out the key to the lock and unchain the bike. At the end of the day, you relock it, and return the key. (Or the QM comes round for his pound of flesh!)

Incidentally, it looks like the bottom part is a chain link, plenty of chain in a shipyard! 

Will you put the military type box handlebars back on it?

Best Regards

Adrian


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey. Your right ..i forgot about that..that makes alot of sense..  you know ive got a ww2 card that indicates a signature for use of the servi cycle. Ill post it later.. oh ya it will get those cool bars..also i have the black out chain ring but need a crank.. im in no rush


----------



## Land O' Aches (Apr 6, 2020)

Remember - bikes used in factories were used by people with ready access to tools, torches and welding gear. 

Modifications to the bike fleet were common...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks. Its definately used and used hard...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 6, 2020)

Was anyone else here ever issued a shipyard or factory bike?  The shop foremen would often lock them in bike racks placed next to the supervisors' parking lot outside, overnight, year-round.  Not sure about Puget though; they were banned as unsafe (collected and taken away) by the time I was temporarily domiciled there.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2020)

Got me some original ww2 bars yesterday.. the bike will rise again..lol..


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 28, 2020)

New pics been finding the parts slowly. Got it together today.. still need crank


----------

